# Suche gutes PHP Forum



## sHeN (11. Januar 2005)

HIiLeuds.

 Kennt wer außer: Woldlab Burning Board oder php BB

 noch andere sehr gute Free PHP/SQL Boards?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. Januar 2005)

Wenn du ein sehr gutes PHP-Forum haben möchtest, führt kein Weg am kostenpflichtigen vBulletin vorbei.


----------



## sHeN (11. Januar 2005)

Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du ein sehr gutes PHP-Forum haben möchtest, führt kein Weg am kostenpflichtigen vBulletin vorbei.


 
 Wie teuer isn das in etwa?

 WBB 2 liegt ja bei 25€


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. Januar 2005)

~ 150 Euro, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Das Geld ist das Forumsystem aber auch locker wert.


----------



## ByeBye 8492 (30. Januar 2005)

Du kannst dir aber auch ein IPB Board holen, das ist fast Gleichwertig mit dem vB Leider ist die aktuelle Version auch kostenpflichtig geworden . Aber die Version 1.3 davon stampft immer noch andere Foren wie das wBB oder das phpBB in den Boden .


----------



## SilentWarrior (30. Januar 2005)

Frage: Was spricht gegen phpBB?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. Januar 2005)

ständiges Patchen + andauernde Sicherheitslücken  == sehr, sehr viel Arbeit


----------

